# Has anyone played the 2009 Fall Taylor Limited Editions?



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I walked into a specialty music place in Edmonton today (business trip up and I had a bit of spare time) and I saw one of the Indian Rosewood Limiteds that Taylor put out last fall. Beautiful guitar with unbelievable tone. Almost bought the baby on the spot, except my student budget is a little tight.

The salesman at the store was pretty desperate to sell me a guitar and kept putting a 414ce in my hand and saying "you won't notice the difference in tone" when I immediately could. If you've played them, do you notice a specific tonal difference, like I did?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> If you've played them, do you notice a specific tonal difference, like I did?


Haven't played that specific guitar but I notice a tonal difference in all acoustic guitars. You should notice a difference. Strings and string age, atmosphere, woods, construction, tuning, technique etc figure into the tonal difference between guitars, but all other things being equal, no 2 guitars are the same and that dictates a tonal difference. Sales guys aren't necessarily knowlegable, nor do they have to have good ears.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't played the '09 limiteds (I have an '08 fall limited, but it's an entirely different beast), but I imagine there would be a pretty significant difference in tone. The 400 series Taylors have ovangkol back and sides while that limited has rosewood, that puts it more in line with the 800/900 series than the 400.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I noticed the wood immediately as well. The rosewood limited had a much deeper tone and I enjoyed the overtones the wood generated much more than the ovangkol of the 400. Its not like I'm going to buy one of the limiteds, but I thought it was eye-opening to see just how desperate people are for the sale.


----------

